# Gutscheincodes u.ä. zu verschenken  ( keine Spiele )



## Kombinator2016 (16. April 2017)

*Gutscheincodes u.ä. zu verschenken  ( keine Spiele )*

Hier kann man Gutscheincodes einstellen, die man übrig hat und verschenken will.  ( keine PC-Spiele )

ich fang mal hiermit an:

Hallo !

Habe noch zwei 10%-Rabattgutscheincodes für Flixbus übrig.
Gelten bis 30.4.2017.
Da ich bis dahin keine Fahrt plane, verschenke ich diese hier.
Bei Interesse PN an mich.

Grüße


----------



## Kombinator2016 (23. April 2017)

Flixgutscheine sind weg.


----------



## Kombinator2016 (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo !
Habe wieder mal 2 Flixbus-Gutscheine zu verschenken , die ich nicht benötige.
1x 10 %
1 x 3 €
- gelten bis Mitte Juli 2017
- dürften nicht personalisiert sein

Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## Kombinator2016 (7. Juli 2017)

Kombinator2016 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Habe wieder mal 2 Flixbus-Gutscheine zu verschenken , die ich nicht benötige.
> 1x 10 %
> 1 x 3 €
> ...




Alle weg!


----------

